# Stores in Singapore......



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi, a friend of mine will be making a business trip to Singapore. So I thought it might be nice for him to go check out what stores there carry aquatic plants. Maybe he can take some pictures of them while there. So, all the Singaporeans, please chime in. Thank you all


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul,

Don't forget to poke around www.aquaticquotient.com (hope I spelled that right) It is originally a Singapore website and ther eis tons of info about local stores and such.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I'm not Singaporean but I travel there quite a bit.

Nature Aquarium on Thompson Road is always worth a look,especially if you are into mosses. There's another store a couple of doors to the left of it that usually has an intersting selection of plants.


----------

